# Video audio replacement?



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey guys not really a video person but got nice five min of hd footage of my german rams spawning and would like to replace the audio. Any sugestions on the easiest way to do that?

Thx


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I think windows movie maker does it.

I used a freeware program in the past called ABCVideoroll

If you upload to YouTube, there is an option to replace the audio with certain music tracks.

HTH


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks it does!


----------

